# Wo Handy Wertkarte aufladen: Hat wer Erfahrungen, wo das am besten geht?



## robotom (10. Februar 2020)

Hallo an alle. Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine österreichische Wertkarte fürs Handy aufgeladen? Wo kann man das am besten und einfachsten machen? Ich habe nämlich seit kurzem eine Simkarte aus Österreich, die ich ab und zu verwende, falls mein Internet meines Tarifes gegen Monatsende knapp wird. Dann richte ich mir einfach einen Hotspot ein und habe wieder ausreichend Internet. Nur ist eben das Guthaben schon fast leer und ich möchte es aufladen. Kann man das irgendwo online machen, einfach und schnell?  Danke schon mal für die Erfahrungen.


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2020)

beim anbieter der sim bzw der jeweiligen telekommunikationsgesellschaft?


----------



## MikolajPL (10. Februar 2020)

Per Überweisung mit Online-Banking, mit Kreditkarte oder per PayPal.

Der Anbieter wird sicherlich die eine oder andere Möglichkeit bieten.


----------



## trojan-horse (16. Februar 2020)

Würde auch sagen, dass es da diverse unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten gibt. Lebe selbst in Österreich und glaube nicht, dass ich alle Optionen kenne. Onlinebanking finde ich seitdem ich nicht mehr mittels Passwort, sondern nur noch umständlich mit 2-Faktor-Authentifizierung reinkomme, eher umständlich. Lade deshalb meine Wertkarte jetzt über guthaben.at auf und zahle dann mit Kreditkarte. Aber wie m_21st_century sagt, klar gibt es auch verschiedene Bezahlmöglichkeiten.


----------



## robotom (22. Februar 2020)

Danke euch für die Antworten und die Hilfe. Finde die Seite meines Tarife-Anbieters ein wenig unübersichtlich, daher bin ich auf der Suche nach etwas anderem. Onlinebanking habe ich noch nie probiert, um so das Guthaben aufzuladen. Werde mir mal diese Guthaben Seite anschauen. Da ist nämlich auch mein Anbieter mit dabei. Mit Kreditkarte zahle ich mittlerweile auch am liebsten. Danke nochmal!


----------

